

Posterous Catches Friendfeed - raghus
http://www.steverubel.com/posterous-catches-friendfeed

======
stevejohnson
This is as much about Posterous catching Friendfeed as it is Friendfeed
falling down to Posterous's level. The Posterous curve looks very good,
particularly for the past six months, but the Friendfeed numbers definitely
dropped quite a bit.

------
axod
>> "Unsurprisingly, traffic to the Friendfeed site has plummeted since the
acquisition in August. "

Perhaps I'm looking at a different graph. Usage dropped a bit Aug/Sept, as you
expect when people go on holiday etc.

------
catone
Other data disagrees:

<http://bit.ly/17pcJw> (Compete)

<http://bit.ly/3lGxXl> (Alexa)

<http://bit.ly/Gmk08> (Quantcast)

All show FriendFeed growing and only Quantcast shows Posterous as larger (and
a lot larger -- and for months now). Quantcast actually has FriendFeed traffic
way up since the Facebook acquisition.

~~~
SamAtt
+1 and Thank You. I mean really, who uses Google Trends for traffic analysis
anyway? Measuring first time users I could see. But why would regular users of
the service search for FriendFeed on Google?

Or here's one. Is it possible that FriendFeed's search volume went down
because every news outlet and their brother covered the Facebook acquisition
(and offered a link to the service in those articles so people didn't have to
search for it)?

~~~
bhseo
Perhaps you haven't watched the less internet-experienced people surf the web.

People do search for sites that they have already visited.

